# trike



## roadrash (6 Mar 2012)

just wondering ...has anybody tried one of these.......
http://www.kmxus.com/


----------



## tongskie01 (6 Mar 2012)

i got one. but old model. kmx st class. upgraded to road trike.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2012)

They are local!

They have a good following in the US and have improved an awful lot over the years. However they are still a little "agricultural" when compared with other trikes of a similar price.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2012)

gonna look online to try to see if theres anywhere i can try one (not a million miles away)

cunobelin ...what other trikes are in same price bracket ??


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2012)

The lower end Catrikes are in the same price range as the KMX Venom


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## Bigsharn (7 Mar 2012)

UK site:
http://www.kmxkarts.co.uk/Recumbent-Trikes.aspx

I tried a tornado F7 a few years ago (when it was still called the X class) and it's pretty nimble, the only problem I have is with the tiny front wheels, it didn't seem particularly stable. Saying that it's the only 'bent trike I've ever tried, and I'd be inclined to get the Venom, or better yet, go second hand


----------



## Cush (7 Mar 2012)

Thought of getting one but then I seen how low they are and one of the joys of a bike is being able to see over the hedges at the side of the road. So I give it a pass


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Mar 2012)

I used to have an ICE trike. It was a wonderfully designed and built trike but the 3 main things I did not like was that you do need a lot of storage space for a trike and in the end it just got in the way.Transporting them anywhere is a PIA unless you have a big car or van. They are great for steady country rides but I found generating what I considered to be a reasonable touring speed, was impossible.












Steve


----------

